# What's the deal with you?



## crystallinecanine (Apr 12, 2016)

I've always been interested in other's fursonas and as to why a lot of them have brightly colored fur and unique markings. Tell me why your fursona has an extraordinary look!


----------



## Somnium (Apr 12, 2016)

umm well everyone wants to be special and worth remembering I suppose


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 12, 2016)

I personally don't have bright fur on my fursona (Grey. Although that's unusual for a Fennec Fox...), but you can think about the psychological thoughts behind it. Often, it is because people want to be unique and remembered, as said above, but in a community, this can become the norm, so it becomes more unique to use what's considered a "normal" color. So the logic proves itself wrong, and we have a paradox on our hands. I personally don't think that's a case of uniqueness. I mean, come on. How many people would say "I spent $30 on a sketch of my character" or "I want to go to a convention where I dress up as someone I created."? That's pretty unique on it's own. I think it's because people have an attachment to the color. With my color (Grey) it's because I spend a lot of time sketching traditionally, so pencil lead is the main inspiration behind my color. Some people may really like the color Blue, or red, Or it stands behind a food they really like, like Brown and Green, if someone likes kiwi fruits. It can be because the person likes that color, or combination of colors. Now, would you believe me if I told you that I'm only fifteen, and I already know all this.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 12, 2016)

My fursona is purple, blue and pink which is quite unique I guess, but there's no real reason behind it other than the fact that I like the colour combination. My fursona also has green eyes and yellow sclerae, which I think is also unique. I guess it just makes your character different to the actual species, and so you can call it your own.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 12, 2016)

Orange and tan are common fox colors, Purple Is a color I'm fond of.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> everyone wants to be a sparkledog



I fixed it for you :V

Things like this make me wonder if the whole concept isn't simply a way to divert social anxiety and encourage https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identification_(psychology). I'd ask why people's lives are so empty that they need such a proxy, but I guess that should be pointing out the obvious, it is really just an example of The Jerry Springer Effect, an archetype of society seen to present itself in many ways.

Lol, I want that name to go into the DSM VI, that would be awesome :3

Personally, I've always felt an attachment to felines. I sometimes joke and suggest it's due to my cat being a better friend than the rest of my family when I was growing up. It has really been a part of me since I was at least three, when I'd pretend I was a tiger. Therefore, my "fursona" is more like a way to represent myself, and apart from the animal-like traits I don't like to assign outward influences. If I wanted to change something about myself, I would rather do that directly and not by proxy. My avatar is generally some cartoon character I like, also an extension of myself since they are crazy smart-asses with a common dislike of authority.


----------



## Nataku (Apr 13, 2016)

Red on a dragon is not exactly a unique color. It's arguably the most common dragon color.
However many people choose a color, or colors, based on what their favorite colors are, or a particular theme (ie I really like lemons, my sona should be lemon yellow). There really are no set rules. My Dragon is red because it's the color I like, and it's also the color of some betta fish and Brazilian rainbow boas, which are my favorite snakes. Of my other two sonas, Irish setters are red, that is the natural color for that breed of dog. Argus pheasants and margay have the same basic palette - tans and golden colors with accents of black. So in particular I don't have bright, or uniquely marked sonas. But they are mine and I am happy with them.


----------



## TheMintyBun (Apr 14, 2016)

I like mint, anything minty.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 14, 2016)

All of my fursonas (I have 3) are colored and designed based off of different parts of my personality or things that have meaning to me. Faunny C is based off of the mature side of my personality (she basically acts like Perl from SU). She has a earthy color pallet, greens and browns, and her species, deer dragon, is a mash up of two of my favorite animals. The fursona shown as my avatar is Blurry Fox who is a character that represents my nostalgia and hopeful feelings. His coloring is based off the character Blurryface from the song Stressed Out because, it not only looked cool, but the song also fit his personality. I won't go into my last one, A.U. , because he is very confusing and random.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 14, 2016)

Because I am just that fantastic.


----------



## Simo (Apr 14, 2016)

My main fursona? I love the contrast of black and white. Kinda Ska-like.

Then my secondary fursona, the Fossa? well, again, normal colors, just the cutest critter I've seen, and I love their mischievous reputations...almost like a more playful, sinister fox in Malagasy folklore. Though if I have a Fossa fursuit, I may make the tail striped, for some flair, but keep the overall colors.


----------



## TwistTail (Apr 14, 2016)

My fursonas are usually "normal" colors like brown but sometimes I do design them with wilder colors like turquoise and pale green because I like the colors.  If I want a character to stand out I do it with markings because a billion furries have aqua color tongues but not all of them have the same spot and chevron pattern mine does.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 14, 2016)

I used to be much more into electronic music such as DnB and was down with the rave ideology and stuff.
As I've grown up I very much regret my choice for the stripe colour and having it glow in the first few pics, but since there's a fair amount of art with this old look I took away the glowy effect and am gradually "ageing" the character into more realistic colours.
A bit of a paradox in itself, going for realistic colours for an imaginary species.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 14, 2016)

oh, just an unfortunate event: one of my close friends telling my my fursona looked like an demon, and one hell of an stroke of genus. ^.=.^


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 15, 2016)

My sharksona's got pink and orange hair because I love bright colored hair and it added some fun to an otherwise bland color scheme of gray and white and black, (which is why her hand and feet padding is purple and she has dark purple back striping).

Basically it's because I love color. The end.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2016)

I've no fursona.


----------



## TheKC (Apr 15, 2016)

You can see me here! For colors, I wanted to be in the color style I love. Dark grays and bold bright colors. Specifically blue, green, purple, teal. I love cool colors. 

For features. I wanted to be a Dragon. I've always compared me to a dragon, even before knowing what furries were. When I designed my fersona I didn't want to be a typical dragon. I wanted to be different and unusual. I feel that that's what I am. I wanted to be more cute and fluffy. So more like a eastern Dragon. I gave me big ears so I could make up for the hearing loss I have in my right ear. 
The Radiation symbol on my pants (not in pic) are a nod off to my webcomic, Neon Glow. 

The one thing everyone asks me, Why is my fersona a boy when I am really female? lol 
I just feel more boy then female. I don't feel like transgender, I'm more tomboy. I tend to hate feminine things, make up, purses, dresses, so on. When I play games and have the gender option I like to pick the boy because I just like looking at boys more.  So I feel my "avatar" is a boy. I also tried to make a female fersona for my self and nothing felt right at all.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

my fursona is nothing special it is a normal fox in army gear
as you can see
i find the different colors "unnatural"


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

One of the main questions I can never answer:


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 9, 2019)

It's a necro thread, but post #2 is amusing in an ironic way.  If we remember that guy for anything, the colour scheme is not it!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 10, 2019)

My fursona, for the most part, appears like a wolf except that she has the dorsal fin, tail, and color pattern of an orca/killer whale.
She is an Akhlut, a mythological species of the Inuit, that is a cross of an orca and a wolf.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

I love cyberpunk themes and the combinations of red and black. I made Nexus a powerful cyborg with glowing eyes and tron markings. I wanted an intimidating look that stood out from your standard dragon's fantasy like features.


----------



## Glossolalia (Sep 10, 2019)

I tried a few colours for tikku, and green fit him best. It's fresh and cheerful and it reminds me of leaves and grass in the sun.

It also helps make him look a bit more dragonish- in neutral tones he reads more like a kangaroo, and dark colours make him look like a bat!


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> I tried a few colours for tikku, and green fit him best. It's fresh and cheerful and it reminds me of leaves and grass in the sun.
> 
> It also helps make him look a bit more dragonish- in neutral tones he reads more like a kangaroo, and dark colours make him look like a bat!


I thought you were a kangaroo 
you look nothing like a dragon


----------



## Glossolalia (Sep 10, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I thought you were a kangaroo
> you look nothing like a dragon



I'm a wyvern! It's more obvious when you can see the wings and tail, but he definitely has a bit of an ambiguous design.

Here he is (in chibi form):


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> I'm a wyvern! It's more obvious when you can see the wings and tail, but he definitely has a bit of an ambiguous design.
> 
> Here he is (in chibi form):
> View attachment 70598


Where are the scales or fur at
you really look like some hairless Kangaroo


----------



## Glossolalia (Sep 10, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Where are the scales or fur at
> you really look like some hairless Kangaroo



I like his design like this, I don't mind if people have trouble figuring out what he is. To me the most important thing is that he's fun for me to draw and I smile when I look at him!


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> I like his design like this, I don't mind if people have trouble figuring out what he is. To me the most important thing is that he's fun for me to draw and I smile when I look at him!


Do you spit fire at least?


----------



## Glossolalia (Sep 10, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Do you spit fire at least?



Nope!


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> Nope!


you are the disgrace of your race..


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 10, 2019)

Okay, the deal with my sona is this.

I created it because I'm working on starting a youtube channel. So I wanted to use something to represent me and I didn't like the idea of using a human sona and one of the first videos I was working on before the video corrupted it's self and before my gaming laptop shit it's self. Was a video on "Night on the Galactic Railroad (1985)" based on the novel of the same name by Kenji Miyazawa.

In the movie, for money saving reasons. They turned almost all of the humans in the book to anthro cats.






So I wanted a sona to also be in memory of this video at the time moving forward. That and I only love cats. I am a cat person and I have owned and taken care of more cats during my life than I care to say.

I am also scared of big dogs due to certain events as a child. So a cat was a nice idea to me.

Anyway, back to the sona. I thought a black and white cat would work because black and white work perfectly together color speaking. So I went with that.

But how did I decide on where the black and white would go? Simple. The blue cat's design from the movie Giovanni






I wanted all my black markings to be where his was and the white to be where the blue was.

As for the idea and why I wear a coat for my sona? Well, I like obscure stuff and I wanted to give off a feel similar to Indiana Jones only with finding obscure movies, anime, and short films of that sort for my character.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 10, 2019)

My Fursona is named Liseran Thistle, and Liseran Thistle is a very specific shade of lilac purple that you can type in. 

I loved that color because its like the softest pastel you can get, so i made her fur a very pale lilac with white spots because I  thought it looked cute.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 10, 2019)

I got a plan brown and black boi but I was thinking about adding some blue to the ears and paw pads


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 11, 2019)

For the most part my fursona's markings are natural colours (brown, light brown, and cream) that follow the markings of a caracal and osprey (so like a mix). However their paw pads, nose, tongue, and other "skin" parts are an aqua green. This is mainly because I really love this colour as well as it combined as an offset to natural colours. I suppose it also works as a way to make the design stand out, but without it being obnoxious.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 11, 2019)

There's no deal or Masterplan with my sona. I made him this way because I like how it felt at the time.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 14, 2019)

My sona is pretty normal for a red fox I would say, except for the antlers she's having. While I adore foxes, I also like the idea of adding some colour to the everyday, gray life. And this colour, for her, comes in the form of antlers. They always represented something wonderful, mythical for me. So adding them to Fenja made her equally mythical. Nothing that is as eye-catching as, say, neon fur. But it's special to me.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 14, 2019)

My fursona here is (relatively) normal, but my other fursona is sort of a black and blue chimera; I just consider their species to be "monster". I drew them while bored and brooding one day in precalc to represent the darker, uglier parts of me that I was feeling at the moment. Mind you, this was back before I even considered myself a proper furry. I've come to accept that part of me, and I still use an icon I made of that fursona for pretty much every other online thing.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 15, 2019)

With the power of fluff, no one can stop me!
To my knowledge, the only thing bright on my character is his eyes... Maybe his blue jean shorts and red top too since they're not dark like his brown fur, but it's basic clothing colours.
Oh, and I made him half canine just because, good boy.

At first I didn't like the idea of having over the top colours, although as we speak I'm thinking of trying out certain modifications, nothing too major mostly the idea of green insides or something, nothing final since I know I might scrap it as usual.
Otherwise... He's just meant to be a cute fluffy boy to hug yet be something I wanna be, a guy you can hug when in need.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> I'm a wyvern! It's more obvious when you can see the wings and tail, but he definitely has a bit of an ambiguous design.
> 
> Here he is (in chibi form):
> View attachment 70598



Beautiful <3


----------



## Glossolalia (Sep 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Beautiful <3



Daw, thank you!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 15, 2019)

crystallinecanine said:


> I've always been interested in other's fursonas and as to why a lot of them have brightly colored fur and unique markings. Tell me why your fursona has an extraordinary look!


My sona looks really plain... He's a red fox with a red mane... There's thousands of foxxos like...


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Gon can't live
Salus Can't die
Johannes is aiight
Over is...over?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 16, 2019)

Three of a kind, jacks high.

Oh, wait, seriously? Just having some unique features to seperate me from the rest of the species. I'm all long with wiggly whisker-barbels and leg scutes, giant wings, and wacky peets with kinda-fingers.


----------



## Arnak (Sep 20, 2019)

Arnak actually has red scales instead of red fur. The gray is fur though


----------

